# Please help! Eye discoloring!



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was just looking into my Azureus tank and noticed my bigger Azureus' eye looked like it had either some sort of infection layer on it or its eye was discoloring. I am posting pics of its left and right side to show the difference. Please let me know if anyone knows any accessible treatments or what it is so that I can care for it asap.
Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow....looks like a cataract.

Don't panic! I know a couple guys that have 3-4 year old frogs with just one eye....seriously.

Try tapping a single FF in front of him...on that side, and attempt to find out if it is indeed blind in that eye or not.

Worse case....you may have to seperate the frog if group feeding pressure becomes a problem.

Just don't panic and think you need to "medicate" it immediately.

Email Dr. Frye or another exotic animal vet.

I think it'll be alright.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Taking care of a blind PDF does not worry me. I tend to choose the hurt ones - I have a blind cat. If that is the problem, then I am relived. Its eating as normal and acting normal otherwise. I am just freaking out because I don't want to lose the little guy if it has an infection of some sort. 
I will contact the doctor recommended, but if in the meantime anyone has had experience with seeing this and might have any idea of what I am looking at I would greatly appreciate your input.
Thanks Philsuma, if it only has one good eye, I will be sad for it, but we will get on just fine.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i would contact dr. frye. 

dont quote me but i believe this is what i was told when i had a simmilar issue. cloudy eyes can appearantly be the result of many things including bacterial and fungal infections, corneal lipidosis, or possibly as philsuma suggested cataracts.

james


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

You may also want to try soaking the frog in a shallow bath for a bit to see if it clears up the cloudiness. If it clears it up within a few hours it most likely was the result of the tank being a little on the dry side.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

i have maintained a tricolor that had one eye like that for 5 yrs and its doing great i never treated it and i did have vets look at it. not much u can do


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

aquascott said:


> i have maintained a tricolor that had one eye like that for 5 yrs and its doing great i never treated it and i did have vets look at it. not much u can do


in your case this may be true but i had a similar incident and with treatment the frogs eye was back to normal within two weeks of noticing the problem.

i'd still suggest contacting a DVM that specializes in amphibians.

james


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It could be from any number of these things---if it's a nonspecific bacterial infection from a scratch on the eye, or a particle inside it, it could cause blindness---or it could be benign. Sometimes a cloudy eye indicates TB infection, which could be systemic and more serious. 
I think the best thing would be to get in touch with a vet, describe the tank setup---temps, tank furniture and husbandry practices like feeding frequency/supplementation/how long you have been using supplements and that sort of thing. 
It would be a shame to lose an eye over something that can be treated with medicine.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I have contacted Dr.Frye and awaiting some medicine. I will keep everyone posted as to what happens.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

after looking at the pic did he think it was a cataract? what did he send?


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

He is sending NeoPolyDex drops, Baytril, and Panacur. I am unsure what he thinks it is exactly as I am waiting on his reply to my second email asking. 
Even if it does not heal, to me, treating it with a small chance of it healing is worth the money, even if it turns out to be permaneant damage. 
Venus, the Azureus I am speaking of, is doing great otherwise. She is her normal friendly and courageous self. 
I have never treated a frog before, I hope its not as fun as trying to give cats meds  (sarcasm).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

purplecat001 said:


> He is sending NeoPolyDex drops, Baytril, and Panacur. I am unsure what he thinks it is exactly as I am waiting on his reply to my second email asking.
> Even if it does not heal, to me, treating it with a small chance of it healing is worth the money, even if it turns out to be permaneant damage.
> Venus, the Azureus I am speaking of, is doing great otherwise. She is her normal friendly and courageous self.
> I have never treated a frog before, I hope its not as fun as trying to give cats meds  (sarcasm).


Ok....he sold you Baytirl, which is for bacterial infections and Panacur which treats internal parasites, and Neoploydex drops which are topical for the eye - for those reading this thread that aren't familiar.

thats probably @ $75.00 worth of medicine.

Please let us know what he thinks it is and his proscribed treatment.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

$75? that seems high. i got my neopolydex drops for $9 out the door. (the local DVM wouldnt give me baytril without seeing the animal since in GA law requires it)

the worst part of the neo drop treatment is catching the frog and administering the meds. the frogs obviously don't like being picked up, and much less, twice a day.

hope all works out
james


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I paid ~$67 for all three shipped. Yes they are high prices, as online sellers charged half what he charged. But I figure this is the cost of getting scripts without an actual physical checkup of the frog, which local vets require and charge for. The online animal medication retailers require vet validation of prescriptions. Well, all except Panacur which you can purchase without a prescription - incase anyone needs to purchase that. 1800petmeds sells it pretty cheap IMO.

Please, by all means, if anyone knows of any local specialist in the Los Angeles area that will not charge for the checkup or charges only a small fee and will give me a script I'd love to know 

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

The frog looks alot like mine when he had the same eye infection. To treat my frogs eye infection i just made sure temps were perfect, that he was eating alot and humidity was always extremely high. It went away after 4 days without any meds. Then again, the eye infection could maybe comeback since i didn't give him anything so your making the right choice of getting the meds for his eye problem AND future use. I wish the best for your frog


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

i think 75 is cheap pet meds are sooo much less expensive than people meds.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Update:* I just received my meds today, and it couldn't have come a better time as Venus, the Azureus, is starting to have problems eating. It takes 3 tries to grab a fly. 

I was given a 5ml bottle of Neopolydex drops to place into its eye, one drop 2-3 times a day for 10-14 days. One ounce of Baytril Suspension to apply one drop to the back of the frog daily for 10-14 days to control bacterial infection. I was also given a small baggy of powdered Panacur to dust the feeder flies with once weekly for minumum 4 weeks for deworming. 

Dr.Frye noted that without actually examing the frog, he cannot say for sure what the problem is as it can be one of 14 things. He stated that we are attempting to treat the curable causes, which to me sounds reasonable.

I will update everyone in a few days or so.

Edit: Also, giving Venus the eye drops is pretty easy as she is really bold and will sit still for me, so I just reach into the tank and drop a droplet into her eye. No need to pick her up or hold her down.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just wanted to update everyone that my Azureus is recovering. Her eye is darkening again and it seems that she is regaining her eyesite. 
Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------

